# Kitteh bellehs!!!



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I know, in the almost 8 years I've been a member here, that we've done a "post your kitty's belly" thread. However, I don't think we've done one recently. So...let me start a new thread by introducing you to the CUTEST little spotted belly in Southern California.

Without further ado, I give you Noodles and his amazing spotted belly:





































And here are two close ups of his little sleepy face. I love this little guy. :heart


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwwww

That's a Skyrim box


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

JungliBillis said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww
> 
> That's a Skyrim box


Thank you! Noodles says "Thank you", too. And yes, that is a Skyrim box. ;-) My daughter was playing it when I was getting pictures of the BELLEH!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Noodles is so cute! Those spots on her stomach are just adorable. 

Murphy isn't one to show his belly much, so this is the best I could do.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Murphy is so cute! I've reached my limit with 5 cats, but I do want an orange or orange and white baby.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Cherry just sleeps like this all the time:









And Casie's big belly:


----------



## pllamah (Jul 5, 2012)

Beans' belly c:


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Fluffbelly









Lion belly.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

how cute are these! I'll have to get a belly shot of my guy


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Haha so cute! Here's my two rascals































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

So cute)) 

Here is a few of my little girl :smiles


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

My cats Will (black) and Kelly (orange) love to sleep tummy-side up


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Nala never shows her tummy. But here are a couple of Penny...


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

This is mine.

Wink wink


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Cheeky little fellow, look where his tail is, lol


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

When we 1st got him, showing belly just next to the litter box.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

That middle pic is SCANDALOUS lol

I found the other lion belly pic! 









dat ponch... lol


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

snowy said:


> This is mine.
> 
> Wink wink
> 
> ...


ET is scandalous!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Aww! Great thread idea!  Love all the pics.

Noodles has a Canadian twin - Orion:

















Aries, with his spots on the outside:









All tired out:


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

The bottom one is not long after she was spayed at 6 months. The fur is still growing back lol. Her spots are on her skin not just the fur. I thought that was interesting  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

*My belly and my big bubby*

This is Stephano and his "bubby", as we call his big brother, Taffy. They are so sweet, Taffy just accepted him right into our home


----------



## Shaftell (Aug 2, 2009)

Prepare to be attacked by Mr.Gino's fluffy belly!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

That is one seriously fluffy belly on Mr. Gino  Adorable!


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

I got a bellyyyyy shot this morning lol 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

